# RC addiction pics



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting to see what RC you dabble in. Post pics of current or past.

My favorite plane I had was the Hangar 9 42% Ultimate. Both the orange and the Yellow used a 3W 150.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

One of the best flying planes and wish I still had it was the Aeroworks 35% Extra with a 3W 100. This thing was a beast!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Then the Top Flight P51 with a DA 50 on a custom realistic exhaust and retracts. This was a screamer and a looker.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Then the Aerowors 35% Yak with a DA 100, nice looking frame but I could just no fly this thing well and well.... RIP


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The Sig giant rascal was one of my favorite planes and just a blast to fly. This one had a Zenoah g38 if I recall correctly. Inverted tail touches where a blast.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And the cream of the crop. Had this custom built in Germany by 3W. It was a 46% 3W Votec powered by a 200 cc 3W. Frame was a comp so it was made of Kevlar and CF. I flew it twice, could never stop shaking and sold it. Loved airbrushed Texas the scheme, but it was definitely a love it or hate it.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Way cool... Never got into the hobby but love to watch them in action.....


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a few of mine.................


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Also a couple of my past 1:5 baja cars.....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I found this one in the attic sand going to start putting it together. It used to be a red Chip Hyde Double Vision that I started to recover in. Tecate theme. Was the first time I ever tried to cover and it's not perfect , but not to bad. Painted the cowling and wheel pants as well. It's been in my attic for about 5 years so let's hope it's still true. One of my favorite planes, too bad Chip stopped producing them. DLE 55r going in this one.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is about half of the planes I have. The 2 big ones are a Aero Works Extra 260 75cc and a Aerp Works Extra 300 30cc. I also have about 8 other nitro planes from .40 to 1.60s Not pictured including a 1/4 scale Giles 202, along with other electrics. 
Also have a 58"ish custom CC boat im building to look like a 38' Donzi Open Fisherman, with triple brushless outboards.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy chit you guys have some awesome looking planes. I still have one with a OPS .46 on it I havent flown in many years. I dont know anywhere to fly them without travel and big club dues anymore. I dont fly enough to justify that. 
I use to be big into boats and still have about 10 all together still. I tried to sell a bunch of my stuff but not for pennies on the dollar. Maybe ill get back into it again one day and the stuff will be there, all I might need to do is get a radio or two depending on what is needed for air these days or the future.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*JUst curious*

What is the price range on the larger planes ?


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Depends on what you call larger. My big one is a 75cc plane, the airframe is $850, 85cc Motor is $550+, $85 prop, $80 Spinner, 5 Servos at at least $100 ea.
Plus what ever radio you decide to put in. 
That is midlevel products, higher quality components are more expensive.
It adds up fast and the planes go all the way up to 200cc+ multi cylinder engines. 
Pretty amazing to watch the pro's put the big planes through their paces.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone know of a good starter plane for someone who has never flown?


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

If you have never flown before, I would HIGHLY recommend getting a flight simulator like this one.
http://realflight.com/ 
Will save you a TON of money and frustration in the long run. 
Then when your ready to actually put a plane in the air, I would recommend finding a local club and have someone buddy box with you in case you get into a situation you cant handle. They can take control and get the plane back safely.
A lot of people try it on their own, crash their first time, lose interest and never try again. 
So if your serious about getting into flying, that's the route I would go. 
With the flight simulator, you can fly all kinds of different planes, from Trailers, Aerobatic, Racers, Gliders, Float planes, Helicopter. 
If you try it and don't like it, you can always sell the simulator for close to what you bought it for. A crashed plane has no value...lol.
Good Luck.


----------

